# يا رب .. .. اعطني روح الصبر



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2012)

يا رب .. .. اعطني روح الصبر ،
 لأتحمل مشاكل هذه الحياة ..
 صعوبات تعترضني وأنا اتكل على رحمتك ومعونتك ..
 أنت الوحيد هو الصديق والأب الذي يمسك بيدي ويرفعني عن الصعوبات .. يا أبي السماوي ،كن معي ،
 ولا تتركني لأني في أمس الحاجة إليك !!​


----------



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2012)

> يا رب .. .. اعطني روح الصبر ،
> لأتحمل مشاكل هذه الحياة ..
> صعوبات تعترضني وأنا اتكل على رحمتك ومعونتك ..
> أنت الوحيد هو الصديق والأب الذي يمسك بيدي ويرفعني عن الصعوبات .. يا أبي السماوي ،كن معي ،
> ولا تتركني لأني في أمس الحاجة إليك !!



*آمين*
*كلمات جميله ورائعه 
جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين*
> *كلمات جميله ورائعه *
> *جدا جدا جدا*
> *ربنا يباركك*


مرسي لمرورك ولتشجيعك الدائم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك  ​


----------



## sparrow (29 يناير 2012)

كن معي ،
 ولا تتركني لأني في أمس الحاجة إليك
امين يارب اسمع واستجيب 

علطول بطلب من ربنا يوسع مرارتي ويديني الصبر هههههه

تامل جميل ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> كن معي ،
> ولا تتركني لأني في أمس الحاجة إليك
> امين يارب اسمع واستجيب
> 
> ...


 مرسي ياحبيبتي ربنا معاكي دايما​


----------

